# CO2 at night with PH controler



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just want to know what others do with their Co2 at night with Ph controler. Do you all put your Ph controler in a timer or do you leave your ph controler and have a set PH?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

assuming you have your co2 set to your ph controller set your ph controller on a timer so that it turns off the co2 supply when your lights go off. plants don't need co2 at night. O2 is a plus however!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I use the Milwaukee controller and leave mine on all the time.


----------

